# White splashed



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

I wanna show a holdback of one of my latest litters. The parents are colorpoint beige splashed and black eyed white.
This little girl is a black eyed white splashed, even as her 3 sisters 










In september, I will get a himalayan splashed boy. He wil be the perfect partner for this girl


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

She's absolutely adorable.  She looks so sweet. I hope you bred her, those markings (in my eyes) are fabulous.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a buck that looks just like that! I thought he was pied, but I guess maybe he is splashed.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Tikmio...most mice that look like this are going to be pied rather than splashed....


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh. Well I originally though he was splashed so Idk. Maybe I can figure it out by putting him to a certain doe. *sigh* More breeding plans.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hate to bust your bubble, but it's not splashed. The background is always a diluted shade of the same color as the splashes. the only exceptions are lighter colors where the background is white, such as fawn, champagne, yellow, etc.

Cute mousie, though.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Hmm.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

yeah I was thinking pied, by the way what is colorpoint beige splashed ?? is colour point like siamese? :?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Colorpoint beige is ce/ch, meaning a cross between beige and Siamese. They would appear beige in background, have points, and have blackish splashes.


----------

